# Chausson Flash S3 anyone give me a opinion



## chrisgg90 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi, 

In the stop gap between buying my own newer Motorhome I have hired the above van for a trip to Holland in April, which will consist of 6 adults this is the only van the company has. 

My question is does the van have rear storage. IE the bottom bunk folding up in order to fill up the space with the stuff we are taking with us. 

I have been trying to find reviews and pictures on the net but can't seem to find any worth looking at even on the chausson site. I originally thought it was the Flash 3 I was renting which would of been perfect my mistake may I point out, but have paid the deposit now so can't change if not subtable


----------



## speedy1812 (Feb 14, 2008)

*Chausson*

The van does have rear storage. It is the smaller of the 2 vans you mentioned at 5.99 m long, but the upside to this is that the costs of taking it on a ferry are a lot less. It will be tight for 6 adults, but we have done it in the past, and although I wouldn't want to spend 2 weeks in one with 6 adults, it depends on the purpose of the trip. They are pretty good vans altogether. Have a look at this site.

http://www.chausson-reisemobile.de/daten_flash.htm


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

:: From Chausson website ::

Gerald


----------

